# Best wheel cleaner?



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

I'd be using it to get really dirty wheels clean so whats good and whats safe? :thumb: oh yeh and whats cheap


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Any of the usual suspects, Megs wheel brightener, bilberry etc etc


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

Menzerna 7.5 wheels and tyre gel isnt cheap but its been good to me. about £22 / litre

Valet Pros Bilberry cleaner is excellent as well, maybe even better than menzerna stuff TBH and costs and load less. £8.50 / litre

both are non acidic and safe on all wheels.


----------



## Belleair302 (May 9, 2007)

Pop down to your local Porsche dealer...they sell P222 at a very reasonable price and its great stuff, PH neutral and simple to use too.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm a fan of the Megs wheel brightener -- the ability to control strength of product and value for money bulk plus ease of use make it a winner in my book.


----------



## lee74 (Mar 17, 2008)

i use bilberry from valet pro although on heavy soiled wheels i get the P21's gel out


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

AS Smartwheels is very good and non acidic.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Auto Rae Chems new wheel cleaner is Non acidic and is brilliant! can be diluted 3-1 so works out good value for money too.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I've tried them all. Bilberry is the best.


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

What ratio are you diluting the bilberry to...


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Malco Brake Off. Brill!


----------



## MalcoMan (May 1, 2008)

I take it no one has tried Malco's BRAKE OFF non acid wheel cleaner ?
This is the business.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

MalcoMan said:


> I take it no one has tried Malco's BRAKE OFF non acid wheel cleaner ?
> This is the business.


 I take it you didn't read the post above yours, and that you don't have any affiliation with Malco, MalcoMan?


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

lee74 said:


> i use bilberry from valet pro although on heavy soiled wheels i get the P21's gel out


So bilberry is weaker then P21? As im using p21 (green) and i still dont think its strong enough for my wheels. My type r wheels are a nightmare!


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Kap01 said:


> So bilberry is weaker then P21? As im using p21 (green) and i still dont think its strong enough for my wheels. My type r wheels are a nightmare!


Sounds like you need to get them fully cleaned and then protect them.

They shouldn't need anything more than shampoo in future if they are well protected.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

Bilberry 3:1 for HD, Daisy APC for light.

However, decent brush's help.


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

Will have to try Bilburry out,

Who stocks it?

I have been using AG Custom Wheel Cleaner, its very average IMO!


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

ValetPRO stock it.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

chunky206 said:


> Will have to try Bilburry out,
> 
> Who stocks it?
> 
> I have been using AG Custom Wheel Cleaner, its very average IMO!


http://www.glossmax.com/page52.htm


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks guys, I am going for the 5l version from ValetPro, should last a fair while!


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

How much better is it than say Autoglym Wheel cleaner or Meguiars Hot Wheels cleaner? The former as my first venture into a wheel cleaner I thought was rubbish and the latter is better but even on light soiling it needs agitation. I've got some wheel sealant I plan to use soon so just wondering if this Bilberry cleaner will be any better now and once I get the sealant on or will there not be much difference.


----------



## MalcoMan (May 1, 2008)

Sorry Car Key I totally missed the above post. Yes you could say I have a affiliation with Malco. I still think Brake Off is the daddy of all alloy wheel cleaners.


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Fancy giving this Bilberry a try as I'm nearly out of my current stuff. Need a bottle and trigger for it though, would a foaming trigger or a normal spray one be best?


----------



## LexusAussie (Jun 6, 2008)

Poorboys is excellent on clearcoated wheels


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

I like Megs WB but i'm gonna try Bilberry :thumb:


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

*P222*



Belleair302 said:


> Pop down to your local Porsche dealer...they sell P222 at a very reasonable price and its great stuff, PH neutral and simple to use too.


I agree this is all i use, its brilliant, never failed to get my wheels clean


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

chunky206 said:


> Will have to try Bilburry out,
> 
> Who stocks it?
> 
> I have been using AG Custom Wheel Cleaner, its very average IMO!


Hi

Tim has it in stock. www.cleanyourcar.co.uk only ever had fantastic service


----------

